# Round Oak



## thewoodlands (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a lady who would like to find out what these are selling for. Looks like it's in great shape, any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jul 12, 2012)

There is a Mity Oak on my local CL for $400 right now. I have no idea if thats high, low, or spot on. Just my little bit of help that I can offer up Zap.

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/for/3132059421.html


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2012)

Bocefus, thanks. The lady that has the stove for sale ended up with my high school class ring which I think was left in Duluth Minnesota about 35 years ago, we picked the ring up last night which was in a town only 10 miles from the town we live in.

When I get more time I'll tell you more.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't really help with pricing, but another method to get an "average" is to watch fleebay.  Watch until you see a few similar stoves and you will start to get a feel for price range.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool old stove!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Cool old stove!


 Looks like this one except for the top.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Rou...401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416521c5e1

zap


----------



## certified106 (Jul 12, 2012)

zap said:


> Looks like this one except for the top.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Rou...401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416521c5e1
> 
> zap


 
Wow, I didn't think it was $1700 dollars worth of cool!


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2012)

She should do a little research to determine the age and history of her stove. What it is worth will depend on style, condition, timing and the market. If the stove needs replating that will decrease value somewhat.

Here is a good place for her to start reading:
http://museum.swmich.edu/museum/round-oak/guide

And here is a fancier version of the Indian model that has been restored.

http://www.roundoakman.com/roxxx.jpg

As is, I would guestimate in the $500 range if there are no cracks or defects.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 12, 2012)

I've perused this site a few times. 

http://www.goodtimestove.com/


----------



## eclecticcottage (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm thinking the $4-500 range is a good baseline.  We've been looking for an older parlour stove to use as an outdoor "firepit" of sorts for quite a while (need to find the right one at the right price).  Don't let the super high prices RESTORED stoves can command give her any ideas!  A nice original stove in that shape is a lot different than one that's been repainted, replated and completely gone through for tiny cracks, etc.  Old fridges and cook stoves are quite similar in that manner.


----------

